# Why is thyroid cancer the fastest rising cancer in women?



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Interesting short article...

http://health.yahoo.net/experts/dayinhealth/why-thyroid-cancer-fastest-rising-cancer-women

(It's from Yahoo, which isn't generally known for high-caliber scientific research, so keep that in mind...)


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Octavia said:


> Interesting short article...
> 
> http://health.yahoo.net/experts/dayinhealth/why-thyroid-cancer-fastest-rising-cancer-women
> 
> (It's from Yahoo, which isn't generally known for high-caliber scientific research, so keep that in mind...)


Yahoo did good; this is an excellent article. Thank you bunches!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Thyroid shields at dentist offices never happened until I was in my 40's.

While they are common today most if not all of us grew up without them.

I had a foot x-ray and asked for one. The nurse laughed then gave me one.

What's next - breast cancer because we have momograms?


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I just read this article yesterday. I think it is better diagnostic techniques. My dad was a medical examiner. He told me many people came through his workplace that had thyroid lumps and bumps that were not part of their medical history. Although, I think that food additives and environmental issues may be part of the cause.


----------

